
Ask HN: Recommended books or resources for genuine small businesses - briancl
My wife is a bonafide small business owner.  She runs an interior design business as sole proprietor with a handful 1099 contractors on staff to help with errands and junior design work.<p>She is at a point where her business is thriving, but she is struggling under the weight of her growing business.  She is a creative.  She&#x27;s great at that part.  My expertise is in growing startups quickly, which is frankly useless to her.  At best my ideas are overkill, and it&#x27;s hard for me to shift my mindset since I don&#x27;t know small businesses.<p>Can anyone point me in the direction of some tried-and-true small business frameworks?  A good book or two would go a long way.
======
JoeMayoBot
SBA ([https://www.sba.gov/](https://www.sba.gov/)) has a lot of resources.
Also SCORE ([https://www.score.org/](https://www.score.org/)) has retired
volunteers that can mentor.

